

Live video stream of the recovering of the Costa Concordia cruise ship - fosk
http://videochat.corriere.it/index_H2402.shtml?c=H24_2

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392183)

